# Stop it, please!!!



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

...Just about the time I vow to stop buying seeds and plants, you guys come up with yet another irresistable greenery. I already have enough to plant 5 times the acreage I have. It's like you are the flower and shrub Mafia, and once a week ,I have to pay up. Haw HawHaw


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

no yard left unturned...


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Stop it*

I was going to post a plant that would produce 40# of honey,but I don't want to upset you.:doh:Jack


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh crappeth!...Go ahead with it...I can at least take it under advisement...Of course, if it were me, I'd keep under wraps at least until I had a dozen or so 55 gallon drums..Yuk Yuk Yuk


----------

